

Rackspace is collecting Chicago's “cloudtax” starting Sept 1 - pgroves

Not surprising given the law passed, but disappointing it didn&#x27;t get killed. Here is the text of message I got through Rackspace&#x27;s issue tracker:<p>Dear Rackspace Customer,<p>The Personal Property Lease Transaction Tax Ruling #12 has been approved by the City of Chicago.  As a result, Rackspace will begin collecting the Personal Property Lease Transaction Tax (the “Transaction Tax”) on sales to our customers located in the City of Chicago, beginning with invoices generated on or after September 1, 2015.<p>If you are an exempt organization, possess a direct pay permit, qualify as a reseller of our services, utilize our services in multiple jurisdictions, or are currently registered to pay the Transaction Tax directly to the City of Chicago Department of Finance, please provide us with the requisite documentation no later than August 24, 2015. Once we have processed your documentation, Rackspace will not include the Transaction Tax on your future invoices.<p>To submit documentation, or ask questions regarding this tax, please contact the Sales &amp; Use Tax team at sales&amp;usetax@rackspace.com.<p>Regards,
Rackspace
======
flippant
I'm not from Chicago. Does this have anything to do with the Netflix tax from
a month ago?

